# WHY am I so soft-hearted?



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am contemplating telling my husband I need to keep these kittens inside and find them homes. :shock:

I had planned on turning them out into the barn, _minus K-Lo the kitt w/ neuro issues_, to be barn cats w/ their mother and father. BUT, the last female kitten who hadn't been inside before and was stand-offish ... has now warmed up to me. Since those three kitts are IDENTICAL, I cannot tell them apart by their behavior any longer so I am convinced they can/will be good pets for families. Had the stand-off-ish one remained aloof, I think I would have been better able to put her and the other 2 siblings back out to the barn with her.

IF I put them back into the barn, I *must* do so before I release BB, their mother. The kitts *must* have their scent established in the barn so she will remember/accept them when I release her. Currently, she and Gray (_the former tomcat_) are in the garage while she heals from her spay surgery. I also run the risk of the kitts not accepting her because they've been separated from each other for so long and their scents are changed.

I just wish I were convinced I could find them homes. 
I've always fostered and the organization found the homes. I currently don't have an organization to work with and I am hoping to join one after these kitts leave, but they have to be out of my bathroom before I can take any other fosters in. 
I have serious health concerns and am NOT comfortable with strange people traipsing in/out of my home to look at kittens.

Carp-carp-carp. My soft heart has me in a predicament. Anyone want a kitten?
2f, 1m b/w Tuxedo kittehs.
_K-Lo is the smallest and will remain with us because of her neuro issues._


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

That are so cute. I don't blame you for being soft hearted. I am to when it comes to animals. I would like to save all of them.

Shannon


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry, I've no helpful answer for you, HeidinQ. When you figure this one out, let me know, ok? *chuckle*

God bless you and give you strength for whichever decision you make. <<hugs!!>>

Deepest regards, 

AC

P.S. Ack! Look away from the cuteness, AC, look away quick!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_rushes to get pillows on the floor before anyone cracks their heads fainting from Kitten Cuteness Overload_*

Sigh. Yeah, I don't think my husband will be too pleased but I also don't think he'll argue against. I think he would prefer to see them homed into other families rather than remain as outdoor barncats.
I'll have to take some cute pics and see if my Stylist will put them on the side of the mirrors at the workstations of her Salon business.
I know some people have had good luck with Craig's List ... would it be recommended I take that route?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

When you figure out the solution, let me know? I ALWAYS say I'm going to find homes but the problem is I will not let them leave until they are s/n because I just don't trust people to do what they say they will. If I save a life I feel responsible for that life forever. If I save one and it goes out into the world and breeds, how many lifes am I then responsible for? Something like 11 million in 9 years? Any way, by the time they're old enough for surgery, I'm hopelessly in love with them anyway. :love2 Good luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> ... by the time they're old enough for surgery, I'm hopelessly in love with them anyway. :love2 Good luck.


Must ... resist ... kitten cuteness!

I'm usually very good about letting my fosters go to the adoption agency to find homes w/out any guilt on my part. My issue, similar to yours, is once I spend *my* money on them (_for veterinary, not food/litter_) I get that 'responsible-for-them' feeling, too. Generally for me, it is the adult ferals I've tamed that remain with us, not the kitts. Again, that is more a time-issue by allowing my time/effort to create a close bond and connection between us. Kitts usually don't care where they get their lovins from so they are more accepting of different people but former ferals are more selective and when they 'choose me', I guess I also choose them.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Wish I was closer Heidi, I'm sure I could help. We have people looking for kittens all the time. I'd be tempted myself by the little boy but Ninja has innoculated me against kitten fever (thank God)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You do have a soft heart...lucky kittens! 

You asked about Craig's List. I'm not familiar with it (heard of it, but never used it). However, I got the initial lead on both Muffin and Abby from kajiji, which I think you have in the U.S. So, you could try it, either instead or in addition to Craig's List. 

Good luck in finding homes for them!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no. You're not the only soft-hearted one. As soon as you said "Anyone want a kitten?", I looked at your location and thought "ooh, my brother-in-law lives in Atlanta and he's flying up and staying with us for Christmas--he could bring us a kitten, and Heidi knows I'd get him neutered and would take care of him!"

But my husband has already put his foot down. Three is the max...at least for now. 

Anyone have any ideas for how to hypnotize my husband?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

paperbacknovel said:


> Anyone have any ideas for how to hypnotize my husband?


 I use power-tools on mine. Flash him a sales circular from Home Depot and he's mesmerized!


They certainly are sweeties and I've always loved the Tuxedo kitties but with 10 inside ... I just can't. And I am *terrible* for turning 'barncats' into housecats so I'd really prefer to re-home them.

I didn't talk w/ hubby about it today. 
I think I am going to call my vet Monday(_today_) and see if she can help me. She operates an organization called Pound Puppies n Kittens, and I hope to ask if I will pay for the s/n/vacc (_as I had already planned to_) would she accept them into their adoption program to find them homes and then I would like to become a foster home for other kittens-in-need as soon as I get K-Lo integrated into our home.

Poor K-Lo. She is doing better, but she's still got issues. :?
She is getting better about running/chasing/tracking rolling toys and she is trying to leap/jump up/down and for the most part, does okay. But she still gets over-stimulated and over-reacts, like trying to turn, but turning too sharply or too much (_like spin-in-a-circle too much_) and she will spin and spin, trying to get away, but the spinning keeps her in that same spot and unable to un-track and change direction. 

She also knocks her head against the cabinets and tub-side because she turns so sharply. I also cannot 'pour' her out of my hands and to the floor or she'll land on her head. When I pick her up I have to physically place her on the ground, making sure her feet are under her before I release her.

All I can do is keep her running/playing/chasing after things she needs to track and try 'pouring' her in small increments until she builds up those skills. I'm not sure she'll be able to improve by much, but I have to try to help her as best I can.

Wish me luck!
h =^..^=


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It would be great if you could get them into your vet's adoption program. Good luck. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ohplease,ohplease,ohplease!

I called and left a voice-mail w/ Dr. Perry. I hope she calls me back w/ good news. 
_The three kitts are lap-snugglers. K-Lo is *not* a good lap-snuggler but I'll have to work on handling her more to help her become accustomed to being held, carried and snuggled. I suspect part of her problem is her very 'reactive' nature/disability, the neuro issues._


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> Anyone have any ideas for how to hypnotize my husband?


Once upon a time my husband tried to put his foot down, but then a cat crawled into his lap and gazed up at him adoringly and he became hopelessly enslaved. You know how easily men fall for flattery. I believe this is a form of hypnosis.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes...perhaps your husband will melt more if he looked directly into the kitteh eyes. My dad is not an animal person and even he melted into some puddle of ..I dunno, high pitched exclaimations, with Miu. He talks to her in this weird high pitched voice where his normal voice is a deep baritone. Hahah.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, no-go on the adoption program. The lady who runs it is strictly pull-from-kill-shelter and I understand her position. The ones she pulls are definitely saved from death. The ones already under someone's care _are already under someone's care_ and not in imminent danger.
I guess I'll be putting the three back in the barn tomorrow. :-( 
I met some fine ladies at the library tonight, they are members of WAG (_Walton Animal Guild_) and one lady offered to put pics of the babies up for me on her site in hopes they'll be Christmas adoptions. 

I *must* put the babies out at least a day before I release BB (_their mother_) so everyone accepts everyone else in the barn. I'll take some cute pics of the kitts w/ the kitty-quilt as a background and hope they catch someone's eye. I advised the lady to just give me a 1-3dy notice to bring the kitt inside to love-them-up and re-socialize them before they have to go.

I'm gonna HATE putting them out. They come right up to me and buss my nose while purring. I'm going to feel like a WORM tomorrow but I cannot keep them inside. I have plenty of inside kitties and I don't want to upset the applecart of my indoor kitties if they don't get adopted.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad. We have to recognize our limits! It's easy to get overwhelmed with too many. There are so many in need of help. They will be safe and happy in the barn. There's an outdoor cat we call Dennis that I feel really bad about. When my 9 were kittens, I would call them in to eat and then do a head count. 
One...five..nine...ten. _TEN? _He was about the same age as they were, but I picked him up and put him out to eat with the outdoor cats. Dennis really, really wanted to be one of the bratz catz gang but at the time I was under the foolish delusion that I would NEVER have over nine cats. Silly me. Since then I've taken in three kittens but they were special needs. Dennis does fine as an outdoor cat, but still I don't know how I could have been so hard hearted. After all, when you already have nine, what's one more? Said the Crazy Cat Lady.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> After all, when you already have nine, what's one more? Said the Crazy Cat Lady.


 Shhhh! I'm afraid I'm going to _listen_ to you. :cool


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Petfinder has a classified section and you can put them online there.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, every little bit helps.
I'll be posting pics/notice at my hair stylists' salon tomorrow, looking for that Christmas Miracle for the kittens!


----------

